

The Vitamin Myth: Why We Think We Need Supplements (2013) - lubos
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/07/the-vitamin-myth-why-we-think-we-need-supplements/277947/?single_page=true

======
siquick
The writer seems to have a real agenda.

No mention that the key to effective Vitamin C absorption is to combine it
with Zinc...was this taken into consideration in the 'tests' he refers to.

